# my Firex hard wire smoke alarms have no grounding



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

the alarm connector has only a black, white, and red (traveler) wire. the thing is not grounded. i wonder what i need to do with the dangling ground wire in the last unit in the series (i have 4 units on a dedicated circuit).

thanks


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Just splice the grounds thru to any other grounds and tuck in the back of the box. Smoke alarms do not need to be grounded.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks but what do i do in the case of the terminal box in the circuit? do i just leave it dangling loose or should i pigtail it around a hole in the receptacle or something?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Tuck it in the back of the box.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

very good, thanks.


----------



## tr463 (Dec 1, 2010)

Regarding what to do with the ground wire in the last box of a run of smoke detectors, Jim Port said, "Just splice the grounds thru to any other grounds and tuck in the back of the box. Smoke alarms do not need to be grounded." What do you do if there is no way to run a pig tail from the ground wire in the box for the smoke detector to a ground wire in another fixture or circuit? Is it ok to just leave it unconnected in the last box? I am using plastic boxes.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

If there is one ground wire just leave it tucked away. 
If there is more than one, splice them, then leave them tucked away.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Are you sure you want them on a dedicated circuit. What happens if something happens and the breaker trips you will never know. I know with the CEC you have to put them on with a circuit that has lights. Not sure what the NEC says.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

darren said:


> Are you sure you want them on a dedicated circuit. What happens if something happens and the breaker trips you will never know. I know with the CEC you have to put them on with a circuit that has lights. Not sure what the NEC says.


i sure would like to put them on a shared circuit to free a slot in the panel up but i think the code says here that it ought to be dedicated. i'll check.

thanks


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

darren said:


> f something happens and the breaker trips you will never know


they each have a backup battery as well


----------



## marty56 (Jan 8, 2012)

*smoke detectors...*

if the circuit only feeds the smoke detectors....just push grounding wires up in box...and leave alone...where i live...the smoke dectectors have to be on its own circuit...


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

marty56 said:


> if the circuit only feeds the smoke detectors....just push grounding wires up in box...and leave alone...where i live...the smoke dectectors have to be on its own circuit...


Sure happy my family doesn't have to live where you are.


----------

